# Double spout remove - as EASY as eating a pie. Learn this technique ,save your time



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

google search for the way of spout removing, I found many ideas to deal with Gaggia double spout. Someone ended up with making many scratches on the spout

I found this link:

http://www.pidsilvia.com/spoutremove.htm

However, I did copy this idea with drilling 1 more hole for Gaggia Spout

And combined this idea with the " freezing technique". The double spout was removed easily as eating a pie. What I did :

- Put the Gaggia PF into the freezer

- while it is in the freezer, take a board about 70cm/ 28inch and drill 3 holes ( as photo)

- Heat the water

- When the water is boiling, take the PF out of the freezer, then soak the spout ( the spout ONLY) into the boiling water for 2-5 second

- Then you just stand in the board and turn PF

DONE


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I just turned mine, but then maybe it was loose anyway.

Think a small screwdriver may of been easier though?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Black n Decker bench, works a treat.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Work bench, rag (to void scratches) and a wrench worked a treat for me


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

A screwdriver and a rubber mallet to get it moving did the trick on my Classic portafilters, although this was back in the days before my hands were knackered so I still had a very strong grip and decent amount of power from my arms.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Screwdriver through the hole after holding the spouts in boiling water worked a treat for me.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

My spout refused to budge using a screwdriver and hot water, but the workbench and rag worked.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the piece of wood and three holes idea though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Always useful to have different methods /options to achieve required end, different people have access to different tools / equipment.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

This idea would also be useful for anyone considering doing a DIY bottomless portafilter - I used a vice to secure mine, but something like this would have worked great.

Handy info - Thanks for posting JK009


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

This is probably a silly question but what is the benefit of removing the spout?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ferdy said:


> This is probably a silly question but what is the benefit of removing the spout?


 Either to fit a different spout, or if you want to make a home made pressure gauge.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that


----------

